# Blue water reports



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the Blue Water reports section. Please post asall the fishing reports that you can here. I live vicariously through your successes and failures. :mmmbeer


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

The way the weather is treating us,i would be happy with any kind of report.Can't wait til i calms down some so i can get back out there myself.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep.....:toast


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

What were ya bowed up on there?


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Danggggg... that just makes me wanna fish even MORE!!! Whatcha catch Hal??


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe I could tie my line on the dog and sit in the boat and let the dog run around. That might help a bit!

Lets go fishin!:banghead


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

WOO!!

This pretty Cool!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Brang on the blue baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

oooooooo baldy your gettin me fired up!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

that's just asking for a lost fish or a broke rod right there....damn high-sticking


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE ONE!!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

nice fish and awesome pics!!


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Marlin and Yellowfin and Wahoo....Oh My!! Damn it Wade, You're just reminding me that the season is winding down and the seas are getting sloppy!!! :banghead I'm not ready for it to be over!! Who's up for a trip to Mexico?:letsdrink


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

winding down? you must be talking about bama's football season or something. :Flipbird

tuna and especially hooter fishin has picked up lately. 2 boats out of zekes last week picked off 28 wahoo between the 2 of them. we raised 3 bills this past weekend. get off the couch!!


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice pix, guys. But I caught about 15 35# red haired three year olds this afternoon! Well, I caught the same one 15 times. She's not much of a fight on an 80 wide, but she loves to run!



Oh, and while the rest of you were going through pix of old fish, these came in the mail from Hawaii!


----------



## Night Moves (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Xanadu (10/4/2007)*Nice pix, guys. But I caught about 15 35# red haired three year olds this afternoon! Well, I caught the same one 15 times. She's not much of a fight on an 80 wide, but she loves to run!
> 
> Oh, and while the rest of you were going through pix of old fish, these came in the mail from Hawaii!


Those are Merlin lures, aren't they? Like to know where in Hawaii you got them. 'm down to two in Guam!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I got them straight from the horse's mouth. Generally, you can order them from J&M or Melton's, but those are all replacements for ones that have been lost and I had to have him make them. Luckily, Erik is willing to go the extra mile.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Ouch! I got burned on the Alabama football comment!!Nice comeback Woody! :banghead Hopefully trying for Wahoo and Tuna tomorrow, if it's not ridiculous out there! Catch 'em up!!

Bob


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bellafishing (10/5/2007)*Ouch! I got burned on the Alabama football comment!!Nice comeback Woody! :banghead Hopefully trying for Wahoo and Tuna tomorrow, if it's not ridiculous out there! Catch 'em up!!
> 
> Bob



hey bob, haha i was trying to come up with a good analogy. we're headin back to the bluewater around dinner time next friday; hopin to slay their asses. PM me and i'll tell you where the wahoo are...


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn yall take some GOOD pictures! Heres a few..


















































































Hope this season finishes with pretty water and worn drags for all!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pictures everybody keep em coming.Hal you're such a tackle whore!:mmmbeer


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe, but at least I don't post pix of dudes with their shirts off! Oh, and I just got done rigging them so tomorrow I'll post more pix of fish we caught with them!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pics everyone,despite what Hal says.:moon


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

I posted pictures of fish.. YOU saw guys with their shirts off.. hmm.. hahaha


----------

